# Women RVer's Corner



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Are men allowed to visit from time to time to see if, or how, the women are BASHING the men???







or are the men better off not knowing???









I AM only joking. ......... I think.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Women never bash men, they're just trying to correct our ways, that's all









Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Remember the Man's Prayer:

I'm a man,
But I can Change,
If I have to.
I guess.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Have you noticed? 
There are more men in this forum that women? 
UMMMM!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I thought there was a secret handshake or hug or something to be able to view the Women's Forum.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Golden Mom said:


> Have you noticed?
> There are more men in this forum that women?
> UMMMM!
> [snapback]17627[/snapback]​


Ah-HA! Vern fixed it so we CAN'T see the women's posts! That's what it is.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

I think it's time someone ask this question:

Is there a "Men RVer's Corner" as well. Or should we assume that the other forums are gender neutral? If so, I would like to lodge a mild protest in the name of male RVers everywhere. This is clearly a discriminitory act in that the "women's" forum provides more server space and hence more enhanced opportunity for discussion in a gender specific environment. (I used to watch LA Law)

I'm sure there is some kind of code or regulatory ruling that supports my argument. If not than there should be. In fact, I have my people working on that research as we speak. As soon as my people get back to me, I will get the info to you people for a determination.

Damages, it's all about the damages. I've been injured here & I'm seeking damages.

Thanks for listening, your posts may be recorded.

TM4


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Hummm lets see, the last time I looked there was a Men RVer's Corner forum. I guess there is no discrimination protest or injures here.







Lets see, I do see a slight problem. It seams to me the Men RVer's Corner is below the Womens.

I'm sure there is some kind of code or regulatory ruling that states these should be equal. If not than there should be. In fact, I have my people working on that research as we speak. As soon as my people get back to me, I will get the info to you people for a determination.























Thanks for listening, your posts have been recorded and backed up in a remote location.









Vern


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This is a FORUM advisory

****************** 19 minutes of forum activity have been erased or misplaced *****************

This has been a FORUM advisory


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

You guys (and gals) crack me up. (y'all are joking,,,,,right???)


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

It's not even April 1 either. Where else can you get this type of good natured entertainment.























Tim


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

You all are nuts! Now, if you'd all leave, we women could talk about "girl things" like OPI brand nail products, bikini waxes, Slim Fast AND the double life of working mothers and the guilt they drag to work with them... Oh yeah, and who our favorite firefighter is. I vote for John Travolta, but that's only because I don't know any personally, except for the ones here of course. You know what I mean.

Anyway, would anybody like to talk about Estrogen?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

NO! Not that!










I'm gone!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Attention:
Over in the MEN'S forum...
There will be a discussion on beer, chicks,(does that tick them off?) and belly-button lint. Bring your own Testosterone.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

I think I sense a conversation coming about PMS (Punish My Spouse). I'm outta here.

TM4


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Yup, I'm gettin' my kite out again...









Too many beers. I always get in trouble.









***urp*** OK, maybe one more.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> There will be a discussion on beer, chicks,(does that tick them off?) and belly-button lint. Bring your own Testosterone.


Sounds like another day at work to me. 









Tim


----------

